# Sigh... Fly season is coming back



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

There are really bad flies in my area in general. I think I've done everything I can do as far as fly control.

Here is what I've done

*I've put a vanilla air freshener in the coop. (I don't know if it works but it's 25 cents and I've heard positive and negative reviews)
*I have a sand mix run (also agricultural lime and ground volcanic rock, if they eat it they get calcium and grit) cleaned weekly
*My coop is a semi deep pine shavings that is cleaned weekly
*It's that time of year again to clean the yard of all forms of crap
*have a fly trap
*and I have as much of my systems closed possible


The only other thing I can do is mow the grass but the lawn mower is in the shop

So far I have the neighbor average of flies but Is there any fly control I missed other than free ranging. There would be a lot of health hazards if I let the chickens free range, like english ivy, oak, and jasmine, mushrooms, morning glory etc (I have a lot of plants that grow wild that are bad for chickens). They be dead in a week if I let them free range.

Is there anything I missed (any suggestion has to be affordable. No mega fly zapper 9000 for $500)


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I actually just use a big roll of fly paper, I hang it up on the side if the run where the birds cannot get to it it works really well for me

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Switching to fermented feed reduced the flies and the smell in my coop. The chickens absorb more of the nutrients from the wet feed, so there isn't much left over in the poop for the flies to eat.


----------

